# Windy lake, want family sailboat



## whsy82 (Aug 29, 2001)

We want a boat for a quite windy lake (20 mph is common, very popular with windsurfers) that is "family friendly" -- it will be very hard to capsize and is easy to rig. The lake is quite cold, and I have children 3, 5, 7. I grew up sailing on 420s, windsurf now, but don''t know anything about a boat that would handle 2 adults and 2 kids, but would be very stable. I don''t want a "big" boat (lake is 1 mile by 5) so I''d also take a boat that could handle less people, but is still stable. We have a dock, so keels of 6 feet or so easily handled. Suggestions welcomed!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

For stability with the kids, I was going to suggest an Ideal 18, but with that much breeze you might be overpowered often, and the keel could make launching and hauling out an adventure on such a small lake. A Lightning would be big enough for the family and still provide some performance for you, but again, the sail area might be too much until the children get bigger, to help hold it down. Rhodes 19''s or O''Day Daysailors might be good options for you. They''re quite stable, (difficult to capsize, have good sized cockpits, and also cuddies, in case someone needs to get out of the sun or wind.


----------

